# AVR Generator vs Inverter Generator



## asmodeus812 (Sep 25, 2021)

Hello, I am quite new on the generator scene and am looking at a generator for emergency power supply when the electricity stops. I have been doing some reading recently about the different types of generators available on the market. I have always known about inverters and always assumed i am going to be getting one. Later on i stumbled upon the generators with built-in AVR. I am torn between those two types at the moment. For comparison i have looked around at my local store available in the area and country and for the same price i could either get an inverter with a nominal capacity of 3.5-3.8 kW or an AVR of about 8kw of working capacity. (Both types on average have maximum consumption spikes of about base+500w)
The consumers i am going to power on are basic household appliances. TVs, Lights, Fridge and Refrigerator, Microwave AC, and most importantly a PC or two . Now i am quite clear that with the inverter i won't be able to power up some those at once, that is why i started looking at AVRs which generally have (for the same price) about double the watt ratings. What i am mostly concerned with is if the AVR is going to play nicely with the more sensitive items such as TVs and/or PCs (and am i going to experience problems with that, when other more demanding appliances turn on/off).
So my question is it worth handicapping myself with 3.5kw inverter to take use of its pure sine wave, or is the AVR going to be good enough at supplying steady voltage and freq to power up the more sensitive equipment, and also allow me to power up more consumers at the same time. Thanks for the help !


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Get a properly sized inverter generator. It will be more efficient, quieter (most likely), and cleaner power. Portable generators with AVRs are typically used at job sites where power tools are used, and noise is less of a concern. You can also parallel more than one inverter generator together to expand your available power later on if need be.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

I second the good inverter generator for your power plan.

I like Honda eu series of generators.
they work well for us.
take a look at the eu7000is generator. 120/240 60 hz here in the usa.
and it does have a switch on the front for 120 vac @ 60 hz. only.

or the import version if you are on other power or hz.
they hold resale value real well.


----------



## asmodeus812 (Sep 25, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. Even though i am all in for an inverter i am working on a budget and basically can afford up to a 4kw inverter at very very best. That is why i started to look into a more powerful but conventional generators.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Rotary generators with AVR Voltage regulation have been around for a while, before that a capacitor regulator was the tried and true method. The capacitor style alternators we’re the epitome of construction generators. 

Inverters are pretty much superior in every way except price. The bottom line is that The power quality of a decent AVR rotary gen is sufficient for you needs. But will consume much more fuel and will likely be louder.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

asmodeus812 said:


> Thanks for the replies. Even though i am all in for an inverter i am working on a budget and basically can afford up to a 4kw inverter at very very best. That is why i started to look into a more powerful but conventional generators.


I'd look at the Wen inverters if I were you. They have a 7 kw run-rated inverter for a little over $800. Free shipping and no tax if you buy direct. They are out of stock at the moment but should be available soon. They also have a 5 kw inverter for a bit under $700 shipped. That one is in stock. They are good units for the money.


----------



## asmodeus812 (Sep 25, 2021)

LaSwamp said:


> I'd look at the Wen inverters if I were you. They have a 7 kw run-rated inverter for a little over $800. Free shipping and no tax if you buy direct. They are out of stock at the moment but should be available soon. They also have a 5 kw inverter for a bit under $700 shipped. That one is in stock. They are good units for the money.


Just had a quick look at those. Don't take this the wrong way but aren't they way too cheap for an inverters. Otherwise if they are legit i will more than happy. Is the price difference really coming from the fact that its just open frame ? Or is there something malicious going on here.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

asmodeus812 said:


> Just had a quick look at those. Don't take this the wrong way but aren't they way too cheap for an inverters. Otherwise if they are legit i will more than happy. Is the price difference really coming from the fact that its just open frame ? Or is there something malicious going on here.


You're taking a chance with any of the "lesser made" generators, but it may be worth it for budget conscious buyers. In order for a manufacturer to make a profit on a complicated piece of equipment like a generator, they either have to use quality components and charge more, or they use lesser quality components, charge less and try to produce "at scale" in high volume in order to stay profitable. When you produce in high volume with inferior quality, the probability for quality issues rises.

There is always a tradeoff. Each person needs to weigh their own priorities to figure out what makes sense for them. If you don't expect to use a generator much and really don't need to put thousands of hours on it, then it could make sense to get a cheaper model with a less than perfect reputation. For some of these cheaper models, you could buy four of them for the price of a single Honda EU7000is. Will you go through 4 of them in the time it takes to replace a Honda due to high hours? Probably not. I got the Honda because I view a generator like an insurance policy. I want the best insurance I can get. When power goes out, I want a reliable piece of equipment that won't fail me in the worst of times. I want a reliable product supported by a good, reputable, long standing company. I want a generator with a long track record and high resale value. I want the quietest unit available. I want quality.

That's just me, and at the time of my purchase I was not budget constrained. It ended up being half the price of a whole house unit. I added a tri-fuel kit and it runs great on natural gas. A good compromise.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

asmodeus812 said:


> Just had a quick look at those. Don't take this the wrong way but aren't they way too cheap for an inverters. Otherwise if they are legit i will more than happy. Is the price difference really coming from the fact that its just open frame ? Or is there something malicious going on here.


There are lots of reviews out there for the various Wen inverter models. I read as many as I could find before I bought mine. I have the GN400i, which is their 4 kw surge-rated open frame model. All of the reviews I found were favorable, with the GN400i coming in on several best-of rankings. For less than $400 shipped, I think it's a steal. It makes very clean power and can run a lot of stuff. I posted scope readings on the forum. And you can parallel it if you need more power. I have a Champion 200913 that I have paired it with and it worked very well for the Ida outage. I noticed my model is once again out of stock on the Wen site. It seems to be a popular inverter. 

I did some upgrades on it when I got it, given it's a Chinese Honda clone. I replaced the spark plug with an NGK and removed the spark arrestor. I also use full synthetic oil in it. It ran for three days straight at my house powering 2 fridges and a window a/c unit, stopping only to refuel. One down side is that the fuel tank is small. I used a fuel tank from a larger generator to get around that limitation. I was really impressed with it. My Wen never missed a beat. 

I like the open frame inverters, personally. They are not as quiet as the closed units, but they are easier to work on and they provide far more power. They tend to be less expensive, too. It's rare for me to lose power for several days at a time, even down here. The Ida outage was the first time it's happened when I've had generators to use. It made a huge difference, as you can imagine. There's a thread here where I talk about my experience with the outage and my inverters. 

If I were using generator power daily, I would probably want something like a Honda. But for the rare weather events here that knock out power for any real length of time, the Wens and equivalent inverters work perfectly fine.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Do you think manufactures would be selling standard AVR gens if they were likely to cause damage? Of course not, as it would be a massive headache for them and the standard AVR gen has been around much longer than inverter gen.

Basically if your getting a AVR gen, just keep the engine well maintained, so it runs as smoothly as possible to keep the volts from fluctuating too much and never let the gen run out of fuel while its powering your devices.

People say buy a expensive gen like a honda, but if you dont keep it well maintained, it will still fail you when you need it the most.... It mostly comes down with human error where engines are involved, as they wont keep working without being regularly maintained nomatter what make you buy... But saying that cheaper gens will have a shorter lifespan and wont do as many hrs as expensive gens. So of your using a gen like a workhorse, buy a half decent one that has a longer lifespan.


----------



## HankStarr (Sep 27, 2021)

Hi...I'm attempting to envision a cylinder wavering at 60 Hz. what's more, having sufficient travel to do anything helpful. 

I keep thinking about whether the machine is changing over to DC and utilizing a 60 Hz. based clock to time the DC beats. Provided that this is true it could be more useful to utilize a little recurrence stable source to drive simply the controls.


----------



## Rpgenct (Aug 5, 2021)

What’s your budget? The Hondas are gold standard, heck I have 3 Honda cars, lawn mower etc.. but after doing some research I endEd up with a Champion inverter for $900 the 6250 open frame inverter, they sell smaller ones too. It “seems” based upon my internet research that the Champions seemed the “least worse” of the bunch. I’ve also read their customer service is good, as are parts availability. I’ve on,y had mine for a month and have used for 8 hours…for break-jn and to test my newly installed wiring and interlock kit. Seems fine to me. YMMV…


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Rpgenct said:


> Champions seemed the “least worse” of the bunch.


lol, pretty much. At least one of the least worst.


----------



## Rpgenct (Aug 5, 2021)

I also had a Ryobi 1800/2300 cheapie. Had it for 3 years, used in 3 diff power outages and a camping trip for total of 7 days. Worked great…zero issues, quiet, and sipped fuel. Sold it as I don’t need 2 generators. wish I could afford the EU7000…but I’ll take my chances with the “Champ….” 😁



drmerdp said:


> lol, pretty much. At least one of the least worst.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

My cheapy generator probably could give these honda's a run for there money in reliability terms as I keep hearing that some honda's are a pain to start... I will have had my £260 2600watt gen for 3yrs in feb and yeah I havent really used it properly yet, but it always starts within 2-3secs of holding the key for its monthly exercise runs and sometimes straight away of the turn of the key.

But even when I started it up the first time from new it started almost instantly, and normally engines takes a bit of starting when they are brand new.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

speedy2019 said:


> I keep hearing that some honda's are a pain to start...


That's kinda laughable... I own 12 Honda engines and they all start on one pull or a couple of kicks or a tap on the starter button. Many of them are pretty well along in years, too:

2017 HSS1332AATD
1987 GX240 from HS80K1-TAS on GardenWay chipper
1983 HR214SXA
1996 HRM215K3SDA
1990 TransAlp XL600V
1988 NX250
1989 NX250
1988 NX125
1981 NX50
1977 CT90
2012 GX25 on Mantis tiller
2020 GCV190 on Craftsman pressure washer


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

tabora said:


> That's kinda laughable... I own 12 Honda engines and they all start on one pull or a couple of kicks or a tap on the starter button. Many of them are pretty well along in years, too:


It comes up quite frequent on here, Im guessing you have seen the posts too?


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

A generator's ability to start after sitting for a while has less to do with manufacturer quality and more to do with how an owner stores and maintains their generator as well as what fuel is used, and how it is stored and delivered to the engine.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Gas, fuel preservative and basic small engine maintenance. I've got about a dozen small engine powered items in the barn and probably another half dozen over at my brother's as I don't use them anymore. Fuel preservative and changing gas yearly or running dry (close choke at end if you don't want to drain carb) and all is good. 

Also, something to prevent field mice from moving in and gnawing, I use Tom Cat.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Browse Deweb said:


> A generator's ability to start after sitting for a while has less to do with manufacturer quality and more to do with how an owner stores and maintains their generator as well as what fuel is used, and how it is stored and delivered to the engine.


The Honda EU2200I seems tobe the most frequent gen to keep popping up on this forum that refuses to start or has starting problems?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Hardly a common issue, thousand+ hour eu2000s maybe some no starts. Otherwise it’s usually the typical running rough questions, old gas related issues.


----------



## somedumbguy (Sep 17, 2020)

asmodeus812 said:


> What i am mostly concerned with is if the AVR is going to play nicely with the more sensitive items such as TVs and/or PCs (and am i going to experience problems with that, when other more demanding appliances turn on/off).
> So my question is it worth handicapping myself with 3.5kw inverter to take use of its pure sine wave, or is the AVR going to be good enough at supplying steady voltage and freq to power up the more sensitive equipment, and also allow me to power up more consumers at the same time. Thanks for the help !


A different slant on this topic is how important/expensive the "sensitive items" are and how do they behave with "bad" power. I used a cheap AVR gen for many years and never "smoked" a TV or computer. Perhaps there is some long term cumulative damage to electronics, but it has never seemed a problem for me, given my infrequent power outages. When I needed to replace a cheap old gen last year, I did move to an inverter. The reason I did that was installation of a new furnace. The new furnace was expensive, but I believe that the furnace senses power quality and shuts itself off if the power is not clean enough. Great; it won't be damaged if it turns off, but it won't be heating the house either! That can end up being way more expensive if you have a winter outage in cold places. Does anyone here have insight on what types of devices are damaged vs protect themselves?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

somedumbguy said:


> A different slant on this topic is how important/expensive the "sensitive items" are and how do they behave with "bad" power. I used a cheap AVR gen for many years and never "smoked" a TV or computer. Perhaps there is some long term cumulative damage to electronics, but it has never seemed a problem for me, given my infrequent power outages. When I needed to replace a cheap old gen last year, I did move to an inverter. The reason I did that was installation of a new furnace. The new furnace was expensive, but I believe that the furnace senses power quality and shuts itself off if the power is not clean enough. Great; it won't be damaged if it turns off, but it won't be heating the house either! That can end up being way more expensive if you have a winter outage in cold places. Does anyone here have insight on what types of devices are damaged vs protect themselves?


High efficiency boilers, furnaces and on demand water heaters are probably the most sensitive appliances to power quality. I got a buddy who’s an HVAC tech and he’s received a lot of calls for equipment not working under generator power. A few were related to a supposedly <5% THD standby units.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

somedumbguy said:


> Does anyone here have insight on what types of devices are damaged vs protect themselves?


Electronic items with external power bricks or chargers do not fall into the "sensitive electrical equipment" category. Most modern electronics use chargers/batteries (like laptops and mobile phones/tablets) or AC/DC converters (TVs) that are designed for worldwide use at a wide range of voltages. There's very little out there that will be harmed by a noisy AVR or even a capacitor-regulated generator under normal conditions. 

Some UPS/APC units won't run on the power from them, though, and that's also apparently the case with some inverter refrigerators and HVAC units. Damage usually comes from severe voltage spikes from lightning or blown grid transformers, or a malfunctioning generator AVR or capacitor; I installed a GenerLink with 75KV suppression that covers input from both the generator and the grid.

I've been running my house and off-grid cottage on non-inverter generators for over 30 years and haven't fried anything yet. At my other cottage I've lost all the TVs and A/V equipment multiple times to lightning strikes. I installed an APC there and that problem has been solved.


----------



## Columbotrek (11 mo ago)

asmodeus812 said:


> Hello, I am quite new on the generator scene and am looking at a generator for emergency power supply when the electricity stops. I have been doing some reading recently about the different types of generators available on the market. I have always known about inverters and always assumed i am going to be getting one. Later on i stumbled upon the generators with built-in AVR. I am torn between those two types at the moment. For comparison i have looked around at my local store available in the area and country and for the same price i could either get an inverter with a nominal capacity of 3.5-3.8 kW or an AVR of about 8kw of working capacity. (Both types on average have maximum consumption spikes of about base+500w)
> The consumers i am going to power on are basic household appliances. TVs, Lights, Fridge and Refrigerator, Microwave AC, and most importantly a PC or two . Now i am quite clear that with the inverter i won't be able to power up some those at once, that is why i started looking at AVRs which generally have (for the same price) about double the watt ratings. What i am mostly concerned with is if the AVR is going to play nicely with the more sensitive items such as TVs and/or PCs (and am i going to experience problems with that, when other more demanding appliances turn on/off).
> So my question is it worth handicapping myself with 3.5kw inverter to take use of its pure sine wave, or is the AVR going to be good enough at supplying steady voltage and freq to power up the more sensitive equipment, and also allow me to power up more consumers at the same time. Thanks for the help !


Like you, I wanted to support more watts than an affordable inverter type generator offered. I could not find a 12000 watt inverter. I would have to have bought two of them with a parallel kit. I had to over size to compensate for my circumstances. Namely my altitude and fuel choice. My AVR Westinghouse 9500DF <23% THD is powering all those things in my house including a 3 Ton Central HVAC. There were some things I had to tweek in, namely the output frequency to keep the UPS and smart dimmer lights happy, high altitude carburetor jet and gas orifice, and unbonded the neutral. Modern TVs, Computers, and other stuff have their own switching power supplies. The first thing they do is convert the line power to DC then recreate whatever they need from there. What does concern me are surges. I added 80K amps of type 2 surge protection to my transfer switch. The entertainment system, computers, and house network gear live behind APC UPS. Don't want to make any conclusions for you. Just saying the AVR generator set is working out for me.


----------

